# Tubarão l Arquitetura histórica e contemporânea da Cidade Azul



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*TUBARÃO - SANTA CATARINA*


Área total [1]301,755 km²População total (IBGE/2018[2])104 937 hab.Densidade347,8 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfa)Altitude9 m










Fazia bastante tempo que Tubarão não aparecia por aqui. Hoje, por compromissos profissionais, fui a cidade azul (epiteto recebido pela coloração do rio Tubarão) e resolvi fotografar um pouco do que vi. 

Tubarão é uma cidade pólo catarinense, sendo pra nós de Imbituba uma mini capital. Tem tudo que precisamos. Tem vida universitária, noturna, comércio e serviços variados, lazer, shopping, etc...

O rio é a principal marcação visual de Tubarão. Nasce nas encostas da serra Geral em Lauro Muller e desagua na laguna de Santo Antõnio em Laguna. No trecho que corta Tubarão, que é urbanizada em ambas as margens, possui vasta arborização e potencial pra um grande parque linear (que não acontece).

O centro possui alguns exemplares históricos, como Art-Deco, mas em estado ruim de conservação. Os bairros Dehon, Recife e Vila Moema são os mais elitizados. 










SC Inova



Vamos as fotos

01 Bairro Recife
IMG_20210405_134415 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20210405_134437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20210405_134527 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210405_134608 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20210405_134651 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06 Bairro Vila Moema
IMG_20210405_135726 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210405_135927 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210405_135941 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210405_140020 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210405_140059 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210405_140108 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210405_140220 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210405_140329 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14 Beira Rio
IMG_20210405_140350 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210405_140545 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210405_140710 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210405_140740 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20210405_140856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210405_141039 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210405_141100 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210405_141107 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210405_141337 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210405_141722 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24 Beira Rio
IMG_20210405_141813 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210405_141902 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210405_141926 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27 Centro
IMG_20210405_141944 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210405_141952 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210405_142011 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30 Calçadão da São Manuel
IMG_20210405_142025 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210405_142119 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210405_142156 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210405_142218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210405_142245 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210405_142256 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210405_142411 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210405_142441 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210405_142534 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20210405_142615 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210405_142835 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210405_143124 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42

IMG_20210405_143151 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43 Museu
IMG_20210405_143250 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210405_143332 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210405_143346 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210405_143502 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210405_143607 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210405_143704 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210405_143735 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210405_143826 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210405_143922 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210405_143943 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210405_143959 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210405_144042 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210405_144053 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210405_144113 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210405_144313 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210405_144335 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210405_144432 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210405_144535 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
61
IMG_20210405_144605 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210405_144609 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210405_144627 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20210405_144656 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210405_144700 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210405_144725 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210405_144745 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210405_144833 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69 Adorei essa casa
IMG_20210405_144853 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20210405_144937 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210405_144950 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210405_144955 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20210405_145223 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210405_145329 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20210405_145405 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20210405_145612 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210405_145630 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210405_145726 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210405_145852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210405_150104 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210405_150200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210405_154328 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210405_154529 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210405_154714 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210405_154722 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210405_154852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210405_154924 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210405_155109 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210405_155115 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210405_160218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20210405_160351 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20210405_160458 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Mais um belo thread, xará.

Nunca fui a Tubarão, e os catarinenses que conheço sempre falam mal da cidade, não sei por que rsrs

Mas pelas fotos vi uma cidade bem próspera, pujante, e com o nível catarinense de cuidado e zelo.

Tirando a fiação, gostei de tudo que vi.

Fiquei particularmente impressionado com o nível dos edifícios residenciais contemporâneos, muito vidro, sacada vidrada, formas variadas, bem diferente do padrão blocão bege de janelinha Gafisa/Tenda/Cyrela que impera aqui no interior de MG e SP.

Obrigado pelas fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Mais um belo thread, xará.
> 
> Nunca fui a Tubarão, e os catarinenses que conheço sempre falam mal da cidade, não sei por que rsrs
> 
> ...


Obrigado Atrato!

E são todas construtoras locais. O padrão de acabamento dos apartamentos também é bom. Tubarão é uma cidade rica e desenvolvida, mas sofre com um certo preconceito de alguns catarinenses. Talvez pelo Centro ser um pouco bagunçado, pelo histórico de enchentes, etc... Vá entender!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Esse é um daqueles tópicos que explicam o porquê eu não tiro mais tanto sarro de Tubacity.

Ainda não a considero uma cidade bonita e acho que tem um caminho bem razoável para percorrer nesse sentido. Mas, de boa, vem imprimindo um ritmo bem acelerado de mudanças positivas. 

Tendo que passar quase que semanalmente pela 101 já é possível ver como esse crescimento vem dando uma nova cara à cidade.

Novamente só tenho a agradecer por compartilhar essas fotos conosco, Ice.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gostei dos prédios, muito bom nível de acabamento.


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Rica, bonita e com belos edifícios. Muita coisa para uma cidade à nível Brasil de apenas 100k.


----------



## gabsoares_ (May 18, 2012)

O nível em SC é tão alto que uma cidade dessas passa por "feia" ou "não tão boa", hehe.

Definitivamente não está entre as melhores de SC, quiçá entre as médias, mas ainda está em um nível muito acima do Brasil afora.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Tem alguma cidade ruim em SC?

Surpreso com tantos prédios e a maioria bem cuidados e de bom gosto pra media brasileira numa cidade de 100k habitantes.

Muito charmosa a cidade, parece bem dinâmica. 

Agora o Rio tubarão de azul não tem nada hein?
Me lembrou bastante o Rio Capibaribe passando pelos bairros da zona norte do Recife. Muito bom.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Tubarão é legal, não é muito bonita pois é bagunçada como é comum as cidades “litorâneas” de SC, mas é bem progressista e isso se vê no movimento das ruas, é uma capital regional.

O prédio da foto 90 é simplesmente excelente, parece saído de uma cidade alemã.


----------



## Daniel fsa (Apr 26, 2015)

Pelas fotos eu tinha certeza que Tubarão tinha lá seus 300k, to realmente impressionado


----------



## dberg242 (Apr 17, 2009)

Belas imagens. Nunca entrei em Tubarão para conhecer a área central. Acho que a imagem que todos tem da cidade é aquele enorme catavento de energia eólica quando passam na BR, além da usina Jorge Lacerda. A cidade é bem organizada, e lembra algumas do Vale devido a ser cortada pelo rio.


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Belo registro Ice, Tubarão parece ser maior do que seus 100k de habitantes.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Muito bom, Ice!

Achei que Tubarão tem um aspecto geral agradável e me lembrou um pouco algumas cidades gaúchas.

Gostei das construções antigas das fotos 34 (esse conjunto "de costas pro rio" sempre me chamou a atenção nas - poucas - fotos que vi de Tubarão), 38 (linda), 39 (pena as descaracterizações grosseiras), 44, 46 (uma graça) e 48.

Gosto muito de casinhas como a da foto 63. Individualmente, não têm grande valor arquitetônico, mas me passam uma sensação de aconchego. É uma pena que a maioria das pessoas não dê muito valor a construções assim e muitas vêm sendo demolidas (ou já foram mesmo).

Interessante a casa da foto 69. Gostei da volumetria, dos fluxos de acesso. Só é uma pena aquele ar-condicionado na fachada frontal. Poderiam ter colocado num lugar mais discreto, né...

Destaque para o prédio da foto 90, bem interessante. Diria até surpreendente. Quem dera as nossas cidades tivessem mais prédios assim...

Valeu pelo thread e pela persistência em ainda tirar tantas fotos e compartilhar conosco. Ter a iniciativa de caminhar bastante por uma cidade, fotografar aquilo que achou interessante, pensar e escrever informações sobre o que foi retratado, selecionar fotos, mas receber como "retorno" uma meia dúzia de "likes" e comentários, pode ser (e é, na minha opinião), desestimulante... O SSC já era, ao menos aquele dos "bons tempos", hehe... Uma pena porque o fórum tá bem mais prático pra compartilhar fotos e tudo mais.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Esse é um daqueles tópicos que explicam o porquê eu não tiro mais tanto sarro de Tubacity.
> 
> Ainda não a considero uma cidade bonita e acho que tem um caminho bem razoável para percorrer nesse sentido. Mas, de boa, vem imprimindo um ritmo bem acelerado de mudanças positivas.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Geoce!

Tubarão está crescendo muito. E o padrão construtivo melhorou bastante, como pode-se ver no thread e na repercussão dele. 

Particularmente gosto muito da chegada da cidade por Capivari de Baixo e por Treze de Maio, onde vê-se o skyline da cidade no horizonte. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Gostei dos prédios, muito bom nível de acabamento.


Obrigado Felipe! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FloripaNation said:


> Rica, bonita e com belos edifícios. Muita coisa para uma cidade à nível Brasil de apenas 100k.


Obrigado Floripa!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

gabsoares_ said:


> O nível em SC é tão alto que uma cidade dessas passa por "feia" ou "não tão boa", hehe.
> 
> Definitivamente não está entre as melhores de SC, quiçá entre as médias, mas ainda está em um nível muito acima do Brasil afora.


Sem duvida que existem cidades catarinenses mais desenvolvidas e bonitas, mas Tubarão está inegavelmente acima da média nacional. Diria que está na média estadual também. 

Obrigado Gab.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Tem alguma cidade ruim em SC?
> 
> Surpreso com tantos prédios e a maioria bem cuidados e de bom gosto pra media brasileira numa cidade de 100k habitantes.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente a bacia do Tubarão é uma das mais poluídas do país. Graças a suinocultura (que se desenvolve em Braço do Norte, Grão Pará e afins) e principalmente a mineração (Lauro Muller, Orleans, etc). Muitos afluentes perderam a cor original e tornaram-se totalmente amarelos. 

Sobre se há cidade ruim em SC, os catarinenses vão dizer que sim, eu digo que não, mesmo as mais simples são organizadas e bonitinhas. 

Obrigado Mateus. Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Tubarão é legal, não é muito bonita pois é bagunçada como é comum as cidades “litorâneas” de SC, mas é bem progressista e isso se vê no movimento das ruas, é uma capital regional.
> 
> O prédio da foto 90 é simplesmente excelente, parece saído de uma cidade alemã.


É nossa referência pra muitos serviços. Quando se precisa de algo e não tem em Imbituba ou Laguna, vai-se diretamente a Tubarão (e lá se encontra). 

Valeu Pietrin! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Daniel fsa said:


> Pelas fotos eu tinha certeza que Tubarão tinha lá seus 300k, to realmente impressionado


Muita gente da região tem apartamento em Tubarão e procura a cidade para serviços médicos, gerais e universitários. Acho que isso contribui pra impressão de que a cidade é maior. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

dberg242 said:


> Belas imagens. Nunca entrei em Tubarão para conhecer a área central. Acho que a imagem que todos tem da cidade é aquele enorme catavento de energia eólica quando passam na BR, além da usina Jorge Lacerda. A cidade é bem organizada, e lembra algumas do Vale devido a ser cortada pelo rio.


A Usina fica na verdade em Capivari, mas são tão unidas que é impossível desassociar as cidades. Acho interessante o contraste entre o tecido urbano, as vezes pouco verde, com as margens verdejantes do rio Tubarão. Dá um aspecto contrastante interessante. 

Infelizmente o rio não é aproveitado, deveria ser um parque linear. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MK20 said:


> Belo registro Ice, Tubarão parece ser maior do que seus 100k de habitantes.


Obrigado MK!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Muito bom, Ice!
> 
> Achei que Tubarão tem um aspecto geral agradável e me lembrou um pouco algumas cidades gaúchas.
> 
> (1) Gostei das construções antigas das fotos 34 (esse conjunto "de costas pro rio" sempre me chamou a atenção nas - poucas - fotos que vi de Tubarão), 38 (linda), 39 (pena as descaracterizações grosseiras), 44, 46 (uma graça) e 48.


O patrimônio art deco de Tubarão é interessante. Mas está mal cuidado, descaracterizado e escondido por fiação, publicidade e afins. Uma pena. Muita coisa se perdeu na cidade, entre elas a antiga Catedral, que era muito interessante e deu lugar a uma construção sem valor arquitetônico.

Aqui é possível observar as duas coexistindo. Não havia necessidade de demolição.













Farrapo said:


> (2) Gosto muito de casinhas como a da foto 63. Individualmente, não têm grande valor arquitetônico, mas me passam uma sensação de aconchego. É uma pena que a maioria das pessoas não dê muito valor a construções assim e muitas vêm sendo demolidas (ou já foram mesmo).


Eu também gosto dessas casinhas. São a cara do Sul, especialmente nesse trecho da baixada litorânea. Infelizmente esses exemplares, mesmos em tanta relevância, vão se perdendo.



Farrapo said:


> (3) Interessante a casa da foto 69. Gostei da volumetria, dos fluxos de acesso. Só é uma pena aquele ar-condicionado na fachada frontal. Poderiam ter colocado num lugar mais discreto, né...


Concordo. Adorei a casa da foto 69. Foi uma bela surpresa no bairro de Moema, que é caracterizado por casas mais contemporâneas, dessas com muitas águas e arquitetura de gosto duvidoso.



Farrapo said:


> (4) Destaque para o prédio da foto 90, bem interessante. Diria até surpreendente. Quem dera as nossas cidades tivessem mais prédios assim...


Ele ia passar batido por mim, vi ele quando estava saindo da cidade. Realmente, interessante. 



Farrapo said:


> (5) Valeu pelo thread e pela persistência em ainda tirar tantas fotos e compartilhar conosco. Ter a iniciativa de caminhar bastante por uma cidade, fotografar aquilo que achou interessante, pensar e escrever informações sobre o que foi retratado, selecionar fotos, mas receber como "retorno" uma meia dúzia de "likes" e comentários, pode ser (e é, na minha opinião), desestimulante... O SSC já era, ao menos aquele dos "bons tempos", hehe... Uma pena porque o fórum tá bem mais prático pra compartilhar fotos e tudo mais.


Quanto a isso, bem, estou perdendo o ânimo em postar. O SSC tem a concorrência do Instagram, do Street View, e os threads autorais ainda tem de concorrer com threads de coletâneas de fotógrafos profissionais. É difícil animar em andar por ai, fotografar, tratar, upar as fotos, montar um thread, numerar, escrever impressões pra ter 6 ou 7 comentários. Meus threads tem passado da primeira página pois eu ainda respondo um a um, e isso da volume de postagem. Não fosse por isso nem na segunda página eles entrariam. 

Tanto que o volume de thread que fazia caiu bastante, claro também pela pandemia. Mas as vezes dá um ânimo aleatório.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Quanto a isso, bem, estou perdendo o ânimo em postar. O SSC tem a concorrência do Instagram, do Street View, e os threads autorais ainda tem de concorrer com threads de coletâneas de fotógrafos profissionais. É difícil animar em andar por ai, fotografar, tratar, upar as fotos, montar um thread, numerar, escrever impressões pra ter 6 ou 7 comentários. Meus threads tem passado da primeira página pois eu ainda respondo um a um, e isso da volume de postagem. Não fosse por isso nem na segunda página eles entrariam.
> 
> Tanto que o volume de thread que fazia caiu bastante, claro também pela pandemia. Mas as vezes dá um ânimo aleatório.


Não desanima, não, Ice. Sério, os teus tópicos são um presente pro SSC. 

De fato eu compreendo o desestímulo, pois dá um baita de um trabalho. Eu mesmo nem faço ideia de quando foi a última vez que me animei a fazer um tópico. Mas pensa que o GSV na maior parte do país está bem desatualizado, e como comentamos em outras oportunidades, algumas cidades mudam MUITO no espaço de uma década. 

O outro ponto que é preciso reforçar é que as tuas fotos permitem apreciar a paisagem urbana e conseguem transmitir a identidade dos locais. Por favor, não desanime e continue nos presenteando com esses tópicos. 🤜🤛


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Esse prédio da foto 90 foi construído em menos de 1 mês 😳


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Surpreendente Tubarão, não imaginava que fosse assim, achei bem interessante os edifícios da cidade, uma bela simpática cidade Catarinense, que aliás SC é um estado que suas cidades sempre surpreendem, valeu por compartilhar Ice.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ice Climber said:


> O patrimônio art deco de Tubarão é interessante. Mas está mal cuidado, descaracterizado e escondido por fiação, publicidade e afins. Uma pena. Muita coisa se perdeu na cidade, entre elas a antiga Catedral, que era muito interessante e deu lugar a uma construção sem valor arquitetônico.
> 
> Aqui é possível observar as duas coexistindo. Não havia necessidade de demolição.
> 
> ...


Que pena o atual estado de conservação do patrimônio Art Déco de Tubarão... E realmente, a princípio, não parece haver justificativa pra demolição da antiga catedral. Triste...

Quanto ao desânimo pra criar threads com fotos próprias, eu te entendo perfeitamente. Andei criando uns threads no Mundo Afora e foram um fracasso total. Não sei se é devido às concorrências do Instagram, do Street View ou de qualquer outra coisa. Acho que quem sai pra fotografar uma cidade, sempre tem um olhar diferente, fora que as impressões são muito pessoais. O Street View é ótimo, mas é uma ferramenta "fria". É simplesmente um carro andando pela cidade e fotogrando o caminho por onde passa. E muitas imagens estão desatualizadas ou foram feitas em dias feios ou com as cidades vazias... Isso tudo acaba afetando as percepções. Pode até gerar percepções equivocadas sobre uma cidade, inclusive. E é aí que podem entrar os threads com fotos próprias, como uma alternativa interessante. Pra mim, isso era o melhor do SSC... 

Acho também que esse "like" que inventaram pro SSC é um "estímulo à preguiça". Tudo bem que pode ser um retorno positivo, mas muita gente deixa de se dedicar por uns minutinhos pra comentar e dar um retorno mais construtivo, justamente porque existe essa alternativa, de só dar um clique e pronto. É ruim? Não, mas também não é bom. Acho esse "like" muito bom pra posts com notícias, mas pra threads com fotos próprias, sinceramente, acho uma porcaria, hehe...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

gabriel campos said:


> Esse prédio da foto 90 foi construído em menos de 1 mês 😳


Caramba!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Surpreendente Tubarão, não imaginava que fosse assim, achei bem interessante os edifícios da cidade, uma bela simpática cidade Catarinense, que aliás SC é um estado que suas cidades sempre surpreendem, valeu por compartilhar Ice.


Bom que surpreendeu. Muita gente só conhece-a da rodovia. Obrigado Sidnei!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Que pena o atual estado de conservação do patrimônio Art Déco de Tubarão... E realmente, a princípio, não parece haver justificativa pra demolição da antiga catedral. Triste...
> 
> Quanto ao desânimo pra criar threads com fotos próprias, eu te entendo perfeitamente. Andei criando uns threads no Mundo Afora e foram um fracasso total. Não sei se é devido às concorrências do Instagram, do Street View ou de qualquer outra coisa. Acho que quem sai pra fotografar uma cidade, sempre tem um olhar diferente, fora que as impressões são muito pessoais. O Street View é ótimo, mas é uma ferramenta "fria". É simplesmente um carro andando pela cidade e fotogrando o caminho por onde passa. E muitas imagens estão desatualizadas ou foram feitas em dias feios ou com as cidades vazias... Isso tudo acaba afetando as percepções. Pode até gerar percepções equivocadas sobre uma cidade, inclusive. E é aí que podem entrar os threads com fotos próprias, como uma alternativa interessante. Pra mim, isso era o melhor do SSC...
> 
> Acho também que esse "like" que inventaram pro SSC é um "estímulo à preguiça". Tudo bem que pode ser um retorno positivo, mas muita gente deixa de se dedicar por uns minutinhos pra comentar e dar um retorno mais construtivo, justamente porque existe essa alternativa, de só dar um clique e pronto. É ruim? Não, mas também não é bom. Acho esse "like" muito bom pra posts com notícias, mas pra threads com fotos próprias, sinceramente, acho uma porcaria, hehe...


É verdade Farrapo. 

Outra que o fórum mudou demais de perfil, deixou de ser um local pra entusiastas da arquitetura, urbanismo, fotografia, para um ambiente mais "plural". Tem suas vantagens, você sempre aprende alguma coisa nova, seja de infraestrutura, arquitetura, boteco, etc... Mas também se politizou (como toda nossa sociedade) e muita gente acaba pulando as partes iniciais pra ir somente na área de notícias ou então notícias regionais (acho que a regionalização também contribuiu para a diminuição do movimento no principal). 

Veja que são comportamentos orgânicos e altamente naturais, não os critico nem os quero mudar a força, mas que fizeram o fórum perder a excência, isso fizeram.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Não desanima, não, Ice. Sério, os teus tópicos são um presente pro SSC.
> 
> De fato eu compreendo o desestímulo, pois dá um baita de um trabalho. Eu mesmo nem faço ideia de quando foi a última vez que me animei a fazer um tópico. Mas pensa que o GSV na maior parte do país está bem desatualizado, e como comentamos em outras oportunidades, algumas cidades mudam MUITO no espaço de uma década.
> 
> O outro ponto que é preciso reforçar é que as tuas fotos permitem apreciar a paisagem urbana e conseguem transmitir a identidade dos locais. Por favor, não desanime e continue nos presenteando com esses tópicos. 🤜🤛


Muito feliz com suas palavras, meu amigo. Obrigado! Próximo destino meu de fotografia será Brusque.

Abraço!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Ice Climber said:


> Bom que surpreendeu. Muita gente só conhece-a da rodovia. Obrigado Sidnei!


 Bem isso mesmo, fiz uma viagem de SP a PA em 91 e acho que o onibus passou bem perto, alguns pontos margeando a praia. vi uma placa Tubarão próximo da cidade.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Muito bom o thread Ice. Tubarão parece estar progredindo bastante. Também gostei bastante do prédio da foto 90. Uma grata surpresa paar uam cidade do interior.


----------



## Pedro SJC (Jun 24, 2013)

Saudades de tubarão. A um passinho do litoral. Espero um dia voltar.
Saudades do molho Farrapo que não encontro em lugar nenhum aqui!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ice Climber said:


> É verdade Farrapo.
> 
> Outra que o fórum mudou demais de perfil, deixou de ser um local pra entusiastas da arquitetura, urbanismo, fotografia, para um ambiente mais "plural". Tem suas vantagens, você sempre aprende alguma coisa nova, seja de infraestrutura, arquitetura, boteco, etc... Mas também se politizou (como toda nossa sociedade) e muita gente acaba pulando as partes iniciais pra ir somente na área de notícias ou então notícias regionais (acho que a regionalização também contribuiu para a diminuição do movimento no principal).
> 
> Veja que são comportamentos orgânicos e altamente naturais, não os critico nem os quero mudar a força, mas que fizeram o fórum perder a excência, isso fizeram.


Sim e essa mudança eu noto não somente no Fórum Brasileiro, mas no Internacional. A sessão para threads com fotos próprias morreu também. Eu pessoalmente acho que foi um erro tornar o fórum mais "plural". Penso que a partir do momento que a coisa se amplia muito, perde o foco inicial, o principal, aquilo que acabou chamando a atenção das pessoas, ao menos daquelas que entraram antes das mudanças (ou seja, muitas). No fim, nada é realmente bom, fica muito disperso. 

Isso da politização (ou "politização" né) da sociedade atual também é um problema. Muita gente "se coloca na obrigação" de ter opinião sobre tudo e sobre todos, sendo detentores da razão e da verdade, taxando aqueles que pensam minimamente diferente como alienados, desinformados ou coisa pior. Poucos são realmente abertos pra ouvirem quem pensa diferente. Mas sim, é o retrato da sociedade atual, infelizmente. 

Enfim, acho normal que os comportamentos mudem, que as preferências sejam modificadas com o tempo, mas que o fórum piorou muito, pirou, haha. Minha opinião. 

Mas seguimos fazendo threads com fotos, conforme o nosso grau de ânimo e o retorno que se tem, haha.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Bem isso mesmo, fiz uma viagem de SP a PA em 91 e acho que o onibus passou bem perto, alguns pontos margeando a praia. vi uma placa Tubarão próximo da cidade.


Poxa, faz tempo hein? A cidade mudou demais no período!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Muito bom o thread Ice. Tubarão parece estar progredindo bastante. Também gostei bastante do prédio da foto 90. Uma grata surpresa paar uam cidade do interior.


Muito obrigado, Edu!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Brasil SJC said:


> Saudades de tubarão. A um passinho do litoral. Espero um dia voltar.
> Saudades do molho Farrapo que não encontro em lugar nenhum aqui!


Eu adoro esse molho. E jurava que era gaúcho, mas depois descobri que é feito em Tubarão.

Valeu!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Que lindeza, preciso conhecer melhor as cidades do sul de SC, por ali só conheço as praias. Pelo que se vê nas fotos, não há porque subestimar Tuba, parece ser mais uma estrela na constelação do estado irmão. Ótimo thread, Ice.


----------



## AcelomadoSC (Aug 4, 2007)

Parabéns pelas fotos e é muito legal ver Tubarão por aqui.

Como eu moro em Criciúma eu já frequentei bastante Tubarão. Não sei como está agora (nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos), mas a cidade costumava atrair muita criminalidade e mendigos - principalmente por ser cortada pela BR101, ao contrário de Criciúma. Toda vez que eu passeava a noite por lá isso me incomodava.

Também existia uma rivalidade no futebol com os times das duas cidades, mas agora os dois estão piores que time de futebol amador. O Criciúma caminha para o mesmo fim trágico do Tubarão. 

Mais recentemente, como o atual Governador tem base política em Tubarão, criou-se um embate pq ele queria transferir algumas regionais de órgãos públicos pra lá em detrimento de Criciúma (que tem o dobro do tamanho, é conurbada com Içara e fica entre Tubarão e Ararangua, a outra major city do Sul de SC).


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Que lindeza, preciso conhecer melhor as cidades do sul de SC, por ali só conheço as praias. Pelo que se vê nas fotos, não há porque subestimar Tuba, parece ser mais uma estrela na constelação do estado irmão. Ótimo thread, Ice.


Obrigado Passa! Tubarão é uma das cidades mais releavantes de SC, independente de ser "bonita" ou "feia" ao olhos do freguês.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

AcelomadoSC said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos e é muito legal ver Tubarão por aqui.
> 
> Como eu moro em Criciúma eu já frequentei bastante Tubarão. Não sei como está agora (nos últimos 2 ou 3 anos), mas a cidade costumava atrair muita criminalidade e mendigos - principalmente por ser cortada pela BR101, ao contrário de Criciúma. Toda vez que eu passeava a noite por lá isso me incomodava.
> 
> ...


Existe muita rivalidade entre as duas, especialmente entre Tubarão para com Criciúma. Muita gente de Tubarão torce o nariz pra Criciúma no dia a dia, talvez pela perda de protagonismo regional do final do século XX. No esporte era mais nítido, mas o futebol tubaronense tá capenga (o Criciúma tá indo pelo mesmo caminho).

Nunca tive experiências ruins com assaltos, pedintes ou similares em Tubarão. Mesmo na Unisul quando ia andando até o Centro a noite, era relativamente tranquilo.

Pretendo também mostrar Criciúma (novamente) e a Araranguá por aqui. Abraços!


----------



## AcelomadoSC (Aug 4, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Existe muita rivalidade entre as duas, especialmente entre Tubarão para com Criciúma. Muita gente de Tubarão torce o nariz pra Criciúma no dia a dia, talvez pela perda de protagonismo regional do final do século XX. No esporte era mais nítido, mas o futebol tubaronense tá capenga (o Criciúma tá indo pelo mesmo caminho).


Talvez eu esteja alimentando a rivalidade, mas Tubarão não pode ter perdido um protagonismo que nunca teve. rs. Criciúma era uma potencia a nível estadual, a frente de cidades como São José, Chapecó e Itajaí. Tubarão nunca chegou nem perto.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Tubarão tem melhorado bastante e recebido muitos investimentos. Uma revitalização de algumas ruas centrais cairia bem. Valeu pelas fotos.



AcelomadoSC said:


> Talvez eu esteja alimentando a rivalidade, mas Tubarão não pode ter perdido um protagonismo que nunca teve. rs. Criciúma era uma potencia a nível estadual, a frente de cidades como São José, Chapecó e Itajaí. Tubarão nunca chegou nem perto.


Criciúma só ultrapassou Tubarão em população urbana na década de 70, e em população total na década de 80.

Penso que nos anos 90 e início dos 00 ainda havia equilíbrio entre elas, já que a diferença populacional era pequena e Tubarão era um polo mais antigo.

A situação mudou nos últimos 20 anos, quando Criciúma abriu uma diferença populacional considerável. Um caso semelhante ao que aconteceu no Oeste, onde até os anos 80-90 Joaçaba rivalizava com Chapecó, apesar de ser bem menor.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Grata surpresa com os prédios de Tubacity. A região central também é bem agradável, fiquei surpreso pela fama negativa da cidade pois as fotos não demonstram isso.
Mais um belo registro do Ice, como de costume.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado, pessoal!


----------

